
Adblock Plus to Allow Independent Board to Decide Which Ads Are `Acceptable’ - greatthanks
http://www.wsj.com/articles/adblock-plus-to-allow-independent-board-to-decide-which-ads-are-acceptable-1443553201
======
greatthanks
[https://acceptableads.org/](https://acceptableads.org/)

